# Canyon thread?



## Persephone (Jan 2, 2011)

Once Competitive Cyclist begins to carry Canyon bikes, can we start a Canyon group?


----------



## thaugen (Aug 20, 2007)

I like this idea!


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i hope so, but, are they going to be carrying Canyons? i somehow doubt it. i sent an e-mail to Canyon and i was told it was going to be a while before they decided on a US based distributor.

i want a Canyon now.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

2013 or later is what I have heard.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Any new rumors on Canyon to the US? I want to throw my money their way if they can keep the prices down.


----------

